# Scuppernong or muscadine concentrate?



## Tree Frog (Apr 18, 2005)

Muscadine/Scuppernong wines are a tradition here in the deep south
(Georgia). Would like to find some source of concentrate or juice
for these. Won't have fresh muscadines around here until about
September.



"Country Wine", you posted in March that you have a "Muscadine wine
(fermenting/degassing)." Certainly you didn't find the
fresh grapes in March.



Thanks !

Bill Burnett


----------



## Hippie (Apr 18, 2005)

I freeze them because I have no crusher and press. I mash them in ziplock bags with my hands on the countertop. Very efficient. I still have 30 pounds of black muscadines in the freezer, then I need to defrost that beast.


----------



## Tree Frog (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL about that mashing in ziplock bags. I will give that a try. 



Will have access to a lot of fresh muscadines in the fall. How many pounds are you using per gallon of wine?



Bill Burnett


----------



## Hippie (Apr 19, 2005)

6 to 7 pounds to a gallon of finished wine desired. Just put a double handful of the thawed grapes into a gallon ziplock bag and get as much air out as possible while zipping it shut. Mash with both hands, then turn over and mash with both hands again. You will be able to feel when they are all mashed. Dump them into a straining bag. It goes alot faster than you imagine.


----------

